# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 9, 2012)

Today NVIDIA launches their new GeForce GTX 670 which aims to bring incredible performance levels at more affordable pricing. We see the new $399 card cruise past HD 7970 in many of our tests which will put additional pressure on AMD. Even against NVIDIA's own GTX 680 the performance difference is relatively small.

*Show full review*


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2012)

Okay. Time to get one.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (May 10, 2012)

Seems like a pretty solid card from Nvidia. Performs right about what it should considering the price-tag, a lot of OC-headroom, and relatively normal heat output. I'm more interested in the mid-range variants like GTX 660 Ti/GTX 660 though, since 400$ is still out of my price-range.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 10, 2012)

Definitely a good card despite the cheap as hell ref design and the power consumption its just wow I would choose this any day over a 7970 wich starts to looks like a gtx 480 compared to this.


----------



## sanadanosa (May 10, 2012)

Crazy little thing called, GK104! 
good job nvidia, I pick this one.


----------



## acerace (May 10, 2012)

The PCB looks... weird..


----------



## zsolt_93 (May 10, 2012)

So this is it. It is basically what a 7870 is to the 7970. It is a cheaper card almost beating the highend gpu despite the missing shaders. So there are some problems at nvidia too, as this performance loss seem to little for the number of shaders missing as it is between Pitcairn and Tahiti, altough both cards are gk104 this seems the case. So 7970 and 680 became pointless for most clients who are not looking for extra performance headroom just performance out of the box at a reasonable pricet


----------



## Zubasa (May 10, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Definitely a good card despite the cheap as hell ref design and the power consumption its just wow I would choose this any day over a 7970 wich starts to looks like a gtx 480 compared to this.


Just grab non-reference designs


----------



## Darkrealms (May 10, 2012)

Pitty, this card has <$300 written all over it : (
With the performance however even at $400 they are shooting themselves in the foot on the GTX680.  Good news folks  ; P  pretty soon there will be 680s on the shelves for you!

Funny thing is I see vendors sites with them available for purchase but nothing on newegg about the GTX 670 at all.



Hey W1zz,  ....any chance of a SLI on the 670 in a week or so?   : )


----------



## W1zzard (May 10, 2012)

Darkrealms said:


> Hey W1zz, ....any chance of a SLI on the 670 in a week or so? : )



more like today or tomorrow. i have to finish a zotac 670 review first, then bench sli and write the review


----------



## Darkrealms (May 10, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> more like today or tomorrow. i have to finish a zotac 670 review first, then bench sli and write the review



WOOT!  You rock!


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 10, 2012)

Great card !!! Almost GTX680 performance at $100 less. I'm going to get 2  as soon as it becomes available here. Finally , a worthy upgrade from my 4870x2.

I'm slightly disappointed that this card didn't beat 7870 in performance / watt. Doesn't matter though, this is one of the best cards in this generation.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 10, 2012)

A very very nice surprise. 108W lower power consumption for identical performance of the 7970 at 1080p and for 50$ less and very close to the 680 at 100$ less. Still a bit expensive, 360-380 would have been too nice.


----------



## v12dock (May 10, 2012)

Limited availability like the 680?


----------



## TheHunter (May 10, 2012)

Darkrealms said:


> Pitty, this card has <$300 written all over it : (
> ..




This, but hey we live in a greedy world. imo both AMD& NV 28nm are $$$ ripoffs.

This would be more realistic and how it should have been by default. 
680gtx max 350-380$, 
670gtx max 270-300$,
660Ti max 220-240$.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

When I can score one for 320 Ill be all over this.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 10, 2012)

Looking at the performance of this card, I think 660Ti might beat the old champ 580. At 250-300 bucks, it'll be a great deal.

Shit. Am I dreaming too much ?


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When I can score one for 320 Ill be all over this.



But that would take months because there aren't any Kepler GPUs over there.


----------



## Casecutter (May 10, 2012)

Ok, haven’t dug into the whole review, but kudos’s Nvidia; Performance is right where you'd figure, power is nice, and all that on a small board... wow!  I'd say this has got the right stuff.  They used the time and got it tailored perfect.  It looks like they have found cost cutting improvement on the component for Turbo Boost and probably makes very good margins as W1zzard alluded to on the first page.

Like I said a few days back AMD now has a the 1Ghz coming, so they might still find room with the 925Mhz version even more say $430, figure for the time being almost all AIB's are custom and will be demanding closer to $430.  If Nvidia can pressure AIB/E-tailers to hold the line pricewise, but more importantly also supply a ton of cards into the channel they have a product that will really make impact to the bottom.   Again in the conclusion W1zzard saying, "as the design is extremely cost optimized and could easily be sold at something like $250".  I really doubt that day will come Nvidia just devised a good PCB to load the rest of what they harvest into the PCB to really get their best bang for buck. 





TheHunter said:


> This, but hey we live in a greedy world. imo both AMD& NV 28nm are $$$ ripoffs.


On this point remember Nvidia is no longer getting the sweet "price per good chips only", TSMC stopped that deal and sells the wafer so Nvidia especially now has to spread the joy against what they harvest.  Also, since TSMC has move up Nvidia wafer starts there's probably and expedite charge to factor into every wafer. It would be interesting to see the date these were produced?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> But that would take months because there aren't any Kepler GPUs over there.



I dunno what your obsession is with me but you need a GF.


----------



## Dos101 (May 10, 2012)

I had a feeling the 670 was going to be good, but I didn't expect it to be this good!  Throws my plans for getting a 7950 out the window


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 10, 2012)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Looking at the performance of this card, I think 660Ti might beat the old champ 580. At 250-300 bucks, it'll be a great deal.
> 
> Shit. Am I dreaming too much ?



No. It has to be at most 300$ with 7950 performance.


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno what your obsession is with me but you need a GF.



You're shooting the messenger even though the message was from you anyway?


----------



## atikkur (May 10, 2012)

i want this with non-reference design that can cut cost more but doesn't sacrificing reference performance. i dont need fancy look.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 10, 2012)

In the UK they're at roughly £320+ which makes it tempting for an sli config.  Looks like the best card ever for 1920x1200 res gaming or below.  At 2560 though, the 680's and 7970's are still better options with more overclocking room (my 7970 chuckles by at 1125 core and 1500 memory without voltage adjustment - W1zzard's sample must have been duff )

All that said, if they've got water blocks coming out for these, I might be moving back to a dual card set up.

Or wait for the price war.

I think I can give up on the GK110.  Looks to me like Nvidia have made their decisions to split Kepler into gaming OR HPC.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2012)

So w1zz, any idea when we will see 670's up for sale?


----------



## devguy (May 10, 2012)

Hey W1z, you mind including that Eyefinity/Surround resolution in your performance summaries?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2012)

Awesome review as always! 

You guys must be really busy with the onslaught of awesome card releases in the past few months, dunno how you had time to squeeze the article about PCIe scaling between all these reviews!

Just curious, do you guys use some sort of automated benchmarking script? If not, it must be super tedious to run each card at each resolution for each game!  

Thanks for your efforts, and thorough coverage, the crew at TPU rock! 

This is an awesome card! Nvidia will make a killing with profit margins of Kepler cards, with its basic design, inexpensive cooling solutions and PCB layout, a card like this was probably supposed to sell in the $200~250 just by looking at that PCB! 

Nvidia even had to "enhance" the look by adding a few inches to the cooler shroud, talk about e-peen enlargement!! LMAO  

Now all Nvidia needs to post record high profits is to work on the atrocious availability for Kepler cards


----------



## KainXS (May 10, 2012)

all we can do is hope that nvidia can get this thing out in bulk, if they do AMD will have to drop the price of its higher end cards a good bit, and even then nvidia will have to drop the price of the GTX680, 

oh the price dropping is coming, =3 I can smell it and it smells so gooooddd.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2012)

Wow, AMD is in trouble with this card. Its on par if not faster by about 2-3% then the 7970 and it costs $399. I almost want to get 2 of them instead of one 680.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> So w1zz, any idea when we will see 670's up for sale?



right now. there all over newegg!

EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GD...



Crap Daddy said:


> A very very nice surprise. 108W lower power consumption for identical performance of the 7970 at 1080p and for 50$ less and very close to the 680 at 100$ less. Still a bit expensive, 360-380 would have been too nice.



If they were 360-380 I would definitely get 2 for sli rather then 1 GTX680. Nvidia could sell them for 299 and still get profit.


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2012)

AMD is dead.


----------



## DS (May 10, 2012)

this is a win!


----------



## BraveSoul (May 10, 2012)

been waiting for this  , great review ... 
how is the Galaxy GTX670 GC  ????  its use  8+6pin power connectors, full length board, improved and beefed up phases ,good heatsink,, think its a worthy opponent to ASUS 670 DCII,  Gigabytes 670 Windforcex3 and Zotacs AMP   cards  ?
i have none to little experience with  Galaxy products


----------



## N3M3515 (May 10, 2012)

Awesome card!

7970 and 680 became pointless
LOL
Seriously, it is too close to the GTX 680, nvidia will compete with themselves. At least that way nobody will buy GTX 680 and it will be available again 

AMD needs that Ghz version really fast, or at least set ref 7970 at $420.

It's like Geforce Ti4200 vs Ti4400
or Geforce 6800GT vs 6800Ultra


----------



## TheHunter (May 10, 2012)

If it were $ = € then i wouldn't mind 399$, that's only 308€. 

But nooo here its for 400-420€, lol ripoff:shadedshu

Imo that should be max gtx680 price.


----------



## hv43082 (May 10, 2012)

I have 3 Gigabyte stock version in my shopping cart on Amazon.com, to pull trigger or not to pull trigger?  Need to play BF3 at 7680x1440.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> i have 3 gigabyte stock version in my shopping cart on amazon.com, to pull trigger or not to pull trigger?  Need to play bf3 at 7680x1440.



......Fire!


----------



## DarkOCean (May 10, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> I have 3 Gigabyte stock version in my shopping cart on Amazon.com, to pull trigger or not to pull trigger?  Need to play BF3 at 7680x1440.



Why reference ? after seeing the poor cooler on the ref cards i would go for non ref.


----------



## hv43082 (May 10, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Why reference ? after seeing the poor cooler on the ref cards i would go for non ref.



Amazon only has the ref model in stock now.  I live in CA and have to pay tax on newegg, ncix purchases.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 10, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> Amazon only has the ref model in stock now.  I live in CA and have to pay tax on newegg, ncix purchases.



Wait a little more for non ref ones you want three of them that's a lot of money better buy something you would be happy in the long run.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2012)

qubit said:


> AMD is dead.



they are only dead if they don't drop their prices.


----------



## Steevo (May 10, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> AMD



Any chance you have a 4GB model to test, or do you think multi-monitor will need that much running memory intensive games?


----------



## Jacez44 (May 10, 2012)

Very impressed.

It takes 60% less power than my old GTX 480 and performs 60% better.

And compared to the GTX 680 - 33% less expensive and 7.5-10% decrease in performance.

Might have to sell mine..


----------



## wolf (May 10, 2012)

if they can make it this short... surely someone could release a full length half high card! that would be BOSSS for mini systems  especially given the power consumption and performance offered.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 10, 2012)

I said it would be a problem even for the 7970.


----------



## v12dock (May 11, 2012)

Lol enthusiasts thinking an entire company is controlled by the enthusiast grade market.

Did your forget AMD locked in both next gen console GPUs. But if you are referring to the graphics card market than yes it is a real kick in the nuts.

Either way this honestly looks like a improved / tweaked GK104. A couple of months to improve an architecture looked like a real win for Nvidia. I would really like to see the 7970 @ 1250Mhz, seeing that the Tahiti can GREATLY benefit from high clocks.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (May 11, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Lol enthusiasts thinking an entire company is controlled by the enthusiast grade market.



You are right. Nvidia needs some good cards in $150 -o $250 range.


----------



## Darkrealms (May 11, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> This, but hey we live in a greedy world. imo both AMD& NV 28nm are $$$ ripoffs.
> 
> This would be more realistic and how it should have been by default.
> 680gtx max 350-380$,
> ...



If we are sticking with the 104 chip being the 680 and not the 110 then I probably would have priced like this (dates are timeline): 
680 GTX starts at $450 (1/1) and drops to $400 (3/1)
670 GTX starts at $320-340 (3/1) and drops to $300 (5/1)
660 Ti starts at $260 (4/1) and drops to $230 (5/15)
690 GTX with the way Nvidia built it would stay at $800 reguardless of other changes.  Its a statement/design as much as a dual gpu card.

Prices wouldn't have changed much however.  With the stock problems prices would still probably be up over $600 untill stock came in (who would you rather see get that profit, Nvidia or the market players?  I say Nvidia, more r&d moneys).  This might have also delayed my price drop timeframes (I don't see the details from their side of the fence).  Remember we still don't know how powerful the 660 is going to be.


----------



## sergionography (May 11, 2012)

v12dock said:


> Lol enthusiasts thinking an entire company is controlled by the enthusiast grade market.
> 
> Did your forget AMD locked in both next gen console GPUs. But if you are referring to the graphics card market than yes it is a real kick in the nuts.
> 
> Either way this honestly looks like a improved / tweaked GK104. A couple of months to improve an architecture looked like a real win for Nvidia. I would really like to see the 7970 @ 1250Mhz, seeing that the Tahiti can GREATLY benefit from high clocks.



what i wanna see is some price wars! even if amd releases the tahiti ghz edition with the extra overclocking headroom and more efficiency, it is still overpriced at $480
hd 7970 at $400 sounds alright, with 7950 at $320 and 7870s at $220 that would be more reasonable
and i wonder if amd would release a higher clocked 7950, as 850mhz clock is like so 1 year ago 

also knowing that amd already has gpu turbo implemented on their integrated trinity graphics i wonder if they will use it on their discrete gpus, mobile pitcairn is using something similar i think, neways tho that sure can help amd a bit


----------



## sergionography (May 11, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Awesome card!
> 
> 7970 and 680 became pointless
> LOL
> ...



well that is so wierd tho, same thing with tahiti and pitcairn happened
i think if anything this only tells us how un-optimized these benchmarks are to the new architectures as it seems certain games reach a certain fps limit and doesnt seem to wanna go higher, you see with pitcarn and tahiti they were 2 different chips with different arrangments memory controller and layout in general, but here its the same gk104 with less shaders and lower clock speed. just impressive as of today but still very wierd

maybe wizz has a say about this?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2012)

I find it interesting that even with a short and cheap PCB, they included the extra memory pads to easily release a 4GB version.  It looks like nVidia really put a lot of thought into this card.  I think I might be upgrading when a 4GB version comes out.


----------



## D007 (May 11, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> Awesome card!
> 
> 7970 and 680 became pointless
> LOL
> ...



I'll pay 100 bucks for a little more performance and headroom in OC.. Works just fine for me.. Idk, I guess 100 bucks just isn't that much to me. When it comes to the difference between 25 fps and 30 fps.. I'll take 30 fps..

All of the pricing for this series is ridiculous tbh..


----------



## N3M3515 (May 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> I'll pay 100 bucks for a little more performance and headroom in OC.. Works just fine for me.. Idk, I guess 100 bucks just isn't that much to me. When it comes to the difference between 25 fps and 30 fps.. I'll take 30 fps..
> 
> All of the pricing for this series is ridiculous tbh..



25 vs 30 is 20%
it's more like 28 fps vs 30 fps, for me 2fps isn't worth $100
It's not about $100 being much it is about not being idiotic to pay more for the same (no offence).

Yeah, pricing of this series is ridiculous, i'be been saying it again and again.


----------



## D007 (May 11, 2012)

N3M3515 said:


> 25 vs 30 is 20%
> it's more like 28 fps vs 30 fps, for me 2fps isn't worth $100
> It's not about $100 being much it is about not being idiotic to pay more for the same (no offence).
> 
> Yeah, pricing of this series is ridiculous, i'be been saying it again and again.



But it's not "the same"... 2 fps isn't the same, Also it's like one game where it's a 2 fps difference... Nor is the 5-10 fps u get in other games "the same".  I don't regret buying it at all. Even if I did spend more for it.. It doesn't bug me. Nor do I consider anyone an "idiot" who decides to do so. 

It's their money, no one elses.. It's also just plain rude to call people idiots.
worst case scenario, they support the economy more and they get slightly "better" performance.. And it is slightly better...
All in all, what it makes me want to do is sell my 680 and get a 690 if anything..lol..


----------



## N3M3515 (May 11, 2012)

D007 said:


> But it's not "the same"... 2 fps isn't the same, Also it's like one game where it's a 2 fps difference... Nor is the 5-10 fps u get in other games "the same".  I don't regret buying it at all. Even if I did spend more for it.. It doesn't bug me. Nor do I consider anyone an "idiot" who decides to do so.
> 
> It's their money, no one elses.. It's also just plain rude to call people idiots.
> worst case scenario, they support the economy more and they get slightly "better" performance.. And it is slightly better...
> All in all, what it makes me want to do is sell my 680 and get a 690 if anything..lol..



Everyone have their opinion, for me it is idiotic right now to buy a gtx680 or 7970 or 7950


----------



## Frizz (May 12, 2012)

All I can say is wow, I would not recommend anyone spend on any other high end cards unless it was an enthusiast, we have had these babies in stock for around 1-2 weeks straight before Wizzies review and they've been selling like candy for 499 AUD a pop much more cost effective than any AMD card right now and even a much better deal than the GTX 680. This does not make me regret my 7970 though as a good TPU mate sold it to me with mates rates .

AMD pricing fail, they need to go back to their bang for buck pricing as the NVIDIA beasts have woken up again.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (May 12, 2012)

hv43082 said:


> Amazon only has the ref model in stock now.  I live in CA and have to pay tax on newegg, ncix purchases.



You pay tax, as they have warehouses and offices in Cali. Amazon later this year will be starting to collect state taxes from cali soon.
So enjoy a bit without.

Why not look at the EVGA 4GB model, the extra Vram is whats important to run surround on.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (May 13, 2012)

Effin' AMD. The GTX 670 is $415cdn, and a few HD 7950 cards are hovering too close to $499cdn... AMD has some MASSIVE price cutting to do.  The 7950 is heavily overpriced.


----------



## Gabkicks (May 18, 2012)

i am chomping at the bit for a 670 Direct CU II Top... if amd would drop the price of 7950 to $300, i'd buy that though...


----------



## DarkOCean (May 18, 2012)

Gabkicks said:


> i am chomping at the bit for a 670 Direct CU II Top... if amd would drop the price of 7950 to $300, i'd buy that though...



$300 is a bit optimistic $350-$360 maybe.


----------



## N3M3515 (May 18, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> $300 is a bit optimistic $350-$360 maybe.



Considering the 6950 2GB was $300 at launch, i would say realistic.

Now if i see it from the greedy pov of nvidia/amd price inflators, yeah, optimistic.


----------



## blibba (Jun 12, 2012)

There appears to be a typo in this graph.


----------



## Raw (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea...these graphs too...lol! 
As in I can't believe the 670 is so fast (but it is).


----------



## blibba (Jun 20, 2012)

No, not at all. I was referring to a genuine typo - the 7950 being labelled as 2048M.


----------

